# Detail My Ride: BMW 325d



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Afternoon Chaps.

Today saw the detail of a Brand New (57 plate) BMW 325d SE Auto. A gorgous car, with seriously nice red leather seats. In reasonable condition, although fairly bad considering its only 2 weeks old. Already 1100 miles on the clock!!

*Process.*

*Wheels, Tyres and Arches*

The wheels were pretty dirty, mostly brakedust, although it came of reasonably quickly.


Rinsed
Pre-Soaked with Citrus Wash
Wheels Cleaned, Meguiars Wheel Brightner 10:1
Assortment of Brushes 
Arches and Tyres APC 10:1
Thorough Rinse

*Exterior*

Exterior was worse than I first thought, was covered in a layer of grime and dirt, and the front bumper/bonnet was spattered with flies.


Rinse
Foamed with Mix of APC and Snowfoam
Rinsed
Washed, 2 Bucket + Grit Guard, Z y m o l Sponge, Meguiars Hyper Wash
Rinsed
Dried
Paintwork, 1 Coat of Autoglym SRP by Hand, Microfibre Applicator
1 Coat of Chemical Guys BLITZ Spray Sealant
1 Coat of Swissvax Onyx

*Extras*

Rubbers Dressed, Enziett Gummi Plfedge
Tyres Dressed, Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel
Glass Cleaned, CG Streak Free

Before...
































































During...




























After dwelling for 5 mins.



























APC and Bug Sponge on the front bumper.









Leafblower is great for wheels and grills that are difficult to dry with towels.










SRP.










And...After...












Clean Pedals 











































































































































































Total work time - 4.5 Hours.

Thanks for Looking.

Gaz :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looking good


----------



## VEG (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice car.
Im pretty new to all this but I thought sponges were a no no


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Looks really good Gaz - Love those leather seats!


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

VEG said:


> Im pretty new to all this but I thought sponges were a no no


Its a "Special" Zym0l sponge


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)

Great job


----------



## sotonjames (Aug 5, 2007)

very nice work gaz, just a quick question but how long do you work the srp? and in what way do u work it, i.e up and down left to right or circular then finish in straight line? i use it and wanna know how to get the best out of it.

nice reflectins by the way


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Looking good there Gaz.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very good work mate! looks mint.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Looking good. Agree the seats do look rather nice


----------



## EssexBoyRacer (Jul 5, 2007)

Are you REALLY 13? or is it some kind of running joke? Certainly the arms in the shots look like they belong to a youngster but you post on here with the mentality of an adult!!


----------



## hammy7387 (Mar 7, 2007)

Good work there buddy


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Skodaw said:


> Its a "Special" Zym0l sponge


I still think it will be no good for the paint.

Nice work Gaz! The SRP looks good, and Onyx is awsome. I have been using mine for a week now.

Si


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very nice work indeed, good turnaround.

Especially like the quality of the interior piccies, very professional looking.

Oh ....to be 13 again..........:lol:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

exotic detail said:


> I still think it will be no good for the paint.
> 
> Nice work Gaz! The SRP looks good, and Onyx is awsome. I have been using mine for a week now.
> 
> Si


same here mate! its a sponge,i dont care if it is a z one its a sponge.

i wouldnt use one on my car or a customers.


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

Very nice mirror shots, cracking job:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Z y m o l Sponges beat any mitt. Hands down. They are just awesome.

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Z y m o l Sponges beat any mitt. Hands down. They are just awesome.
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys.


how do they differ to a pound land sponge then?

apart from the name,and have you tested them on a swirl free car?


----------



## mike_wall15 (Jun 13, 2006)

Can't believe the wheels are kerbed already!! :doublesho 
Looks like it has cleaned up well, nice to get it in before the rain! :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> how do they differ to a pound land sponge then?
> 
> apart from the name,and have you tested them on a swirl free car?


Yeah, this car was 99% swirl free, no defects inflicted, I have also used them after de-swirling cars, not a swirl insight. vxr_marc uses them and has never had any problems with them inflicting swirling, Paul Dalton uses them, he's never had any problems with them inflicting defects. They are the best thing to wash a car with, they are just awesome. They aren't made of silicone, they go super soft when soaked with water. Buy one, they are wicked.



mike_wall15 said:


> Can't believe the wheels are kerbed already!! :doublesho
> Looks like it has cleaned up well, nice to get it in before the rain! :thumb:


I know, I couldn't believe it, I thought it was dirt at first!

Talk about the rain, JUST this minute finished a VW beetle, just in time!

How did the porsche go mate?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

mite have to try one then!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a really thorough job and a fantastic finish on a very nice car. 

It may be in for a hard life though more than a 1,000miles in 2wks and the wheels kerbed already. I think the owner ought to book you in for a maintenance plan. :thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice results looks like you use the same business cards as me!


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Yeah, this car was 99% swirl free, no defects inflicted, I have also used them after de-swirling cars, not a swirl insight. vxr_marc uses them and has never had any problems with them inflicting swirling, Paul Dalton uses them, he's never had any problems with them inflicting defects. They are the best thing to wash a car with, they are just awesome. They aren't made of silicone, they go super soft when soaked with water. Buy one, they are wicked.


Lol :lol: they must be good then. Its also about technic not just what you use (straight lines and constant rinsing), but I would like to see someone do a proper test as IMHO a mitt will perform far better, as any grit, contamination, etc can get trpped in the fibers of the mitt and not on the surface of the sponge. Anyone got an old panel, a Z sponge, a Mitt and some grit ?

Car looks good gaz, but did you just wipe the SRP on ?


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice job Gaz. You'd do any car justice big chap.

That is one seriously orange-peeled new car I have to say!:doublesho


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

SURFERROSA said:


> That is one seriously orange-peeled new car I have to say!:doublesho


Yeah I cleaned an 57 plate black M3 and the orange peel was hideous!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> I think the owner ought to book you in for a maintenance plan. :thumb:


He said he will certainly be using me again. His wife is going to have hers done in a week or so.



tmlvaleting said:


> Nice results looks like you use the same business cards as me!


Yup, Honda S200 from goodprint? LOL



Wozza said:


> Car looks good gaz, but did you just wipe the SRP on ?


Applied with a Microfibre Applicator Pad, left it for about 5 mins, then buffed off.



SURFERROSA said:


> That is one seriously orange-peeled new car I have to say!:doublesho


The orange peel was awful, I was really shocked. Although, there was NO swirls, no scratches or any other defects. I was impressed at that.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice work Gaz, your interior work always impresses me. :thumb:


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

Superb work Gaz well done mate really came up lovely. That interior after shot looks like it belongs in the brochure. Superb stuff 

jam


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

great work, finish looks great :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work Gaz,

I thought i'd hate the seat colour, but I actually love the contrast to the rest of the car.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice finish there Gaz:thumb:


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Great turnaround! Really impressive!


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice work gaz - out of interest, do you mask off badges, lights etc when using SRP as I always find it a pita to remove the residue if I don't?

Incidentally - what are people using to clean in and around badges, I always struggle to get mine really clean. Thinking cotton buds might be the way to go, as I ain't spending £10 on the Megs ones!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I use APC and Megs Detail Brush, brings badges up a treat.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

very nice mate, great job.


----------



## dhracer (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks good :thumb: 

I'm also a z y m o l sponge user and after finding this site a short while ago I thought I'd try a washmitt instead - they aren't the greatest washmitts in the world but the sponge beats them hands down IMO - I do not want to spend £20 on a mitt (that's what I expect to have to pay to get something to beat my sponge) I'll be sticking with my sponge for the near future at least


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

very nice Gaz, love the finish on the interior did a good job there


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Yeah, this car was 99% swirl free, no defects inflicted, I have also used them after de-swirling cars, not a swirl insight. vxr_marc uses them and has never had any problems with them inflicting swirling, Paul Dalton uses them, he's never had any problems with them inflicting defects. They are the best thing to wash a car with, they are just awesome. They aren't made of silicone, they go super soft when soaked with water. Buy one, they are wicked.


But don't Marc and Paul use a PC/rotary after washing to remove any swirls? :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks great Gaz


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

fantastic work mate


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice finish Gaz :thumb:


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

God I love the new 3 series coupe!
Great work dude :thumb:


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

nice work gaz car looks the dogs dangles now


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

lookin good!


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Top job there Gaz.

I am also an advocate of the Zy mol sponges...I used the Schmitt and was never happy using it as the raised bit always had some dirt on them and that was after the pre-foam and two bucket method. So next i went for the Zy mol sponge and was extremely pleased with the result. I have also purchased a mitt and used that but i prefer the sponge...


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice job Gaz, that's looking really nice :thumb:


----------



## jonnygearbox (Sep 18, 2007)

nice work


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

one of the best details i've seen from you mate. 

Lovely!

Graham


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Really good work bud.

Love those seats!!


----------



## range rover dea (May 27, 2007)

top job son:detailer:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

nice work Gaz


----------



## spectrum (Mar 6, 2007)

top job. Wiplash red seats are great!


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Nice work Gaz :thumb: 

Darren


----------



## panholio (Apr 22, 2006)

Superb finish on that Gaz. The interior is awesome :thumb:


----------



## hammy2891 (Sep 16, 2007)

just a quickie dont want to keep you up :thumb: 
what is the "APC" used on the tyres they look brill
by the way that is a fantastic job & in just 4hrs.

kev


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

top work young man :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great job Gaz


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Black is so awesome, well done.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

hammy2891 said:


> what is the "APC" used on the tyres they look brill


It's Meguiars APC Diluted 10:1. 

Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## ThyJones (Apr 11, 2007)

impressive work mate, love you're seats too!


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Looks spot on :thumb:


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

nice work, omg thats bad peel :O


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

amazing work Gaz! awesome!


----------



## Mikey_Bwoy (Aug 10, 2007)

seriously good work

really loving these E92's now 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

As ever I see your producing top work Gaz, well done fella


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Is it just me that tends to really work the SRP!? meh!

It looks as though it's been 'wiped' (literally barely tickled!) on?! Is this as beneficial as it is to actually 'work' it a bit? I've had some decent results with SRP, i'm wondering if i'm wasting my time (and effort, my shoulders kill after!)

Nice work pal.


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

I was just about to ask the same question Jimmeh.

I always thought SRP (and any polish) had to be broken down, But I am still new to things I guess.

Aside from that, Fantastic work Gaz, really lovely results. :thumb:


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

beautiful deep finish mate


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Brilliant job gaz... Not a fan of the interior but you did a sterling job on it, the quality of the interior pics is right up there.
Great job well done.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Would be great to see more of your work Gaz.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work mate. As someone else has asked earlier in this thread, are you really 13?


----------



## Moderator (Feb 24, 2006)

Gaz is 17 in November, this thread is three years old.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

Whoops, it came up on a google search and I didn't realise it was that old, LOL.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mattu88 said:


> Great work mate. As someone else has asked earlier in this thread, are you really 13?


three year old - fail :lol:


----------

